# Does your GSD have a hidden talent?



## blackshep

We are all proud of our GSD's when they get a new title, have offspring who are doing well, get over a training issue. But there are some talents that they just don't make titles for! :laugh:

I don't mean to brag, but Berlin happens to be quite handy with a ball.

Here she is bouncing the ball back to me:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=366355666834529&l=5291226207020519476

Next up - ball rolling

rolling_zps0c40575b.mp4 Video by Conner2007 | Photobucket

And the ultimate challenge - Upside-down ball rolling!

upsidedownrolling_zps260611c1.mp4 Video by Conner2007 | Photobucket



Does your GSD have a hidden talent? :wub:


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Mine can open doors, and trampoline like no other..he also has this amazing ability to project his farts so far that people downstairs go "ewwww what the heck it that smell", does any of this count?


----------



## NancyJ

Beau is very handy at crushing aluminum for recycling. Gutters, Brooms, you name it.


----------



## Lilie

Hondo makes a handy speed bump in the kitchen while I'm trying to cook.


----------



## SummerGSDLover

Yogi can sort all of his toys into different piles and does it almost everyday. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## blackshep

That is too funny!


----------



## jafo220

SummerGSDLover said:


> Yogi can sort all of his toys into different piles and does it almost everyday.
> 
> *-*Summer*-*




Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Now that.......is a hidden but not so hidden talent. Impressive.


----------



## jafo220

jocoyn said:


> Beau is very handy at crushing aluminum for recycling. Gutters, Brooms, you name it.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Jocoyn, you beat me to it with the gutters thing. While many GSD's are very good at ducking, dodging and evading. Cruz is very good at this with a 6' long plastic tube/downspout extention in his mouth. It's amazing how agile he is with it running between trees and around my wife and myself. It has become his favorite go to thing to do when out back. If I ever fugure out how to post a video, I have this recorded on my phone. One day I'll figure it out.

Jocoyn. After reading your posts on Beau, I am fully confident if he and Cruz ever met up, all **** would break loose. Probably wouldn't have a backyard left.


----------



## LoriH

My 10 month old Axel is fixated on tennis balls. He puts two in his mouth then pushes a third one around the house with his paws and or nose. He's learned how to direct the ball back to me so I can throw it again and he'll dribble it around. If I can figure out how to load video I will. I wish he was this focused on his training....still lots of puppy in him.


----------



## Dudes mom

I so enjoyed those videos! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Cdn_Cuda

Mine has two hidden talents of questionable usefulness (for me, not her). First, she has a uncanny habit of stuff balls under the couch almost immediately after I have removed it. 

Her second habit is then used, in which she sits directly inline of me and the item she wants, then stares at me, and then looks at the things she wants next. 

Me --- item (ball or food) --- dog 

This works for toys or food.

I've tried to use this method on her but she just ignores me. Apparently I am easier to train than she is.


----------



## David Taggart

Lucy has a talent finding injured birds at night. As a good sniffer dog she never touches the find, but signals with short barks. Honestly, I'm tired to call Animal Resque Wild Birds. We have metal net encosure in our garden for Warble ( that's a name our jackdaw has, who lives with us the second year, I was suppose to release him myself, but it happened that Warble was left disabled with his left wing. I have to put him into cage and carry inside every night. If not him, I would never learn about bird training). It never stopped since she was 5 months old. I'd have to make yet another call tomorrow morning - Lucy found not too badly ingured young raven female just few hours ago. Destiny.


----------



## SummerGSDLover

That's really cool! 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## Mikelia

Eli can remove any pop bottle lid in under 30 seconds. (I know, choking hazard, my dogs do not ingest what they chew and he is never given a bottle unattended). Even stiff Gatorade bottles. We put them on as tight as we can and he just peels them off.


----------



## jafo220

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Here you go. Down spout extention removal specialist.


----------



## ladyb

Those wretched pieces of plastic. They are obviously very dangerous to their humans...mine chooses to also shred it and place the pieces all over the yard!?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel

Tuke seems to be able to recognize when a dog is going to have a seizure. Our beagle passed when Tuke was a little over a year old and her seizures were infrequent, so we weren't sure if it was a fluke or not. While watching my moms dog (Rosie-lab) it had three seizures and Tuke was there to get our attention each time. Tukes alert is painful, two of the seizures happened while we were sleeping and she jumps on you in a panic, make that "stomps" on you. The third seizure, she jumped on the couch and got in my face while I was groggy & still waking up. She looked panicked and I tried to move her back, but she persisted and would not let up, maybe a minute later I could make out the "sound" of Rosie having another seizure by the front door. Rosie was fine, they had been in a process of trying to lower the amount of pheno as it had been over a year since her last one.


----------



## Cheyanna

Fiona who is not a diabetes alert dog, started sniffing my behind. Very intrusively and continuously. Trainer and I tried to figure out how to get her to stop. Then I finally figured out the sniffing was tied to when my blood sugar was high. When she sniffs now, I acknowledge and thank her and she does not do it again.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dogfaeries

Sage takes her pointy snout and gooses everyone. Every. One. And she frequently sticks her nose under the hem of any skirt and dress she can reach. It's incredibly obnoxious, and embarrassing when it's at a dog show. I have to remind my handler that if she doesn't want everyone at the dog show to see her "business" (motioning to her skirt), that she better keep an eye on nosy Sage... Whooooops! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## bill

Calling 911 but can't recall number! Shepherd mix" the Shep knew to use the phone! The mix forgot the number! Lol Bill


----------



## OriginalWacky

Koshka could have been a great interrogation dog. He had the beating with rubber hose part down pat. *rubs shin in memory*


----------



## blackshep

jafo220 said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
> 
> Here you go. Down spout extention removal specialist.


 :laugh:


----------



## MichaelE

Locked crate egress technician.


----------



## Thesilentone

Sam is really good at crawling underneath things if his toys get out of reach like under a bed.


----------

